# Arden Astra VXR Detailed on BBS Reps



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi All.

Had the absolute pleasure of working on Robs Arden Astra which I have to say was in really top notch nick before it got to me. Big thanks to Rob again for bringing it down to me and waiting the 6 hours while I got to work on it. Anyway on with the details:

Process:

Snowfoamed (left for 5 mins)
Rinsed
Washed 2BM
Rinsed
Lubed and clayed
Re-washed
Wheels
Dryed
One pass all over with Flex cutting pad and Menzerna
Buffed
One pass with AGSRP with polishing pad
Buffed
Hand applied R222 Concours Wax
Buffed
Tyres Dressed
Windows cleaned

I didn't get any pictures before hand as it hammered down just as Rob turned up so I had to crack on.

Snow Foam Dragged

IMG_6573 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6574 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6575 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Results after claying and drying:


IMG_6577 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6578 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Taped up after one pass with Menzerna:

IMG_6579 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6580 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6581 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6582 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6583 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

After a pass with AG SRP


IMG_6584 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6585 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6586 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6587 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6588 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Concours R222 Waxed Applied & Tyres Dressed and Final Pictures


IMG_6589 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6590 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6591 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6592 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6594 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6595 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6596 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6597 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6598 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_6599 by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Apologies on lack of 50/50 shots and swirls, however time was against us so had to crack on!

Many Thanks and All the best

Ben


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work mate and nice VXR.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Zetec-al said:


> Nice work mate and nice VXR.


Cheers bud, and yep it was the forge test car for the intercooler and pipes all designed on this car. Its a credit to the owner tbh!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Any pic's of the engine bay?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Zetec-al said:


> Any pic's of the engine bay?


No sorry mate, I didn't detail the bay so didn't get the bonnet up!

Ben


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Good job mate :thumb:


Thanks Bud


----------



## Jordi (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice detail. Those BBS look cack on that Astra though IMO.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Stunning car, nice job


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks stunning, those Bbs rims really suit the car well, great paint correction as well from yourself, looks very clean and fresh.

Where did the owner buy the alloys from.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work buddy, looking good :thumb:


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

lovely car and great work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

thank you all guys, really not sure where the guy had his rims from. I shall ask him on friday as he is back with another car!!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning finish on a lovely car/colour:argie::thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Looking great... brilliant job:thumb:

love BBS split rims cant go wrong with these. I think they go with any car... Old, New, European, Japanese, American...Anything...


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Great job mate! :thumb: The shot of the VXR with the 'burg in the background looks fantastic!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Marky-G-66 said:


> Looking great... brilliant job:thumb:
> 
> love BBS split rims cant go wrong with these. I think they go with any car... Old, New, European, Japanese, American...Anything...





ITSonlyREECE said:


> Great job mate! :thumb: The shot of the VXR with the 'burg in the background looks fantastic!


Thank you guys, much appreciated!:car:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice looking car, and the white one looks great :thumb:.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great work really brought the colour out.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks very good, nice work. I've gotta try that Concours wax.

By the way I can read the number plate.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

deni2 said:


> Nice looking car, and the white one looks great :thumb:.


Thanks


Soul Hudson said:


> Great work really brought the colour out.


Thanks


BolgOfTheNorth said:


> Looks very good, nice work. I've gotta try that Concours wax.
> 
> By the way I can read the number plate.


Yeah the wax is epic, just used it on a mini cooper s detail which i shall post pictures up of shortly. Easy on and off and leaving fantastic deep wet shine and great protection, especially for the money! I got my pot from autobrite!!


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks excellent. :thumb:


----------



## kyrenia (Jul 11, 2012)

mint car lovely work


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

rocky1722 said:


> Looks excellent. :thumb:





kyrenia said:


> mint car lovely work


Thanks Guys :detailer:


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow very nice Astra. I love the colour. What's it called?

Great detail aswell brought it up great.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Joel. said:


> Wow very nice Astra. I love the colour. What's it called?
> 
> Great detail aswell brought it up great.


The colour is Arden Blue

thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking good mate! love the way arden looks when its freshly detailed


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks very nice, great job :thumb:.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

cracking finish bud :thumb:


----------



## Chris0707 (Oct 26, 2011)

Love that colour, great work


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks guys was a while a go now! Had a really good detail with a silver VXR8 and a red astra twintop last weekend. some cracking results


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

get the threads up then! the pics are great along with the finish


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I cant mate I'm not a supporter lol!

Bit of shame really but site rules


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

sarah could put her VXR8 up though because she is a member on here


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah right  Can see why the site has done it tbh.


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

:argie: it's beautiful!


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Great finish there, arden blue is such a gorgeous colour.

I do miss my black astra VXR, spent so many hours cleaning it up to super duper shiny


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Great work looks really good :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> sarah could put her VXR8 up though because she is a member on here


Will do as soon as I can get 5 minutes spare to sit and write it up! 

Just had a little drool over this Arden, still one of my favorite colours


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

missing the astra Sarah?


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> missing the astra Sarah?


Hmm maybe a little sometimes, but I still wouldn't swap my car for anything! :lol:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Sarah said:


> Hmm maybe a little sometimes, but I still wouldn't swap my car for anything! :lol:


Sure you dont want to swap for a 60 plate well looked after Arden Sarah?


----------



## VXR220 (Jul 13, 2012)

Very nice.....Arden cars are the best!!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Jonny_R said:


> Sure you dont want to swap for a 60 plate well looked after Arden Sarah?


Such a kind offer Jonny but I think I'll pass on that 

:lol:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Sarah said:


> Such a kind offer Jonny but I think I'll pass on that
> 
> :lol:


Damn...... was worth a try :thumb:


----------



## ayolysais (Oct 17, 2012)

love this colour and reflection


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

VXR220 said:


> Very nice.....Arden cars are the best!!


What about red?:spam:


----------

